
AID POLICY: The politics of humanitarian principle  - DanBC
http://www.irinnews.org/report.aspx?ReportId=94095
======
DanBC
I post this here not for discussion of politics - which is almost always
tedious on HN, but because there are a bunch of smart people, and I want to
know their ideas for solving some of these problems.

